# This is Australia



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## fncceo




----------



## SweetSue92

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



I had to confirm if this is real. Because it's so CLOSE  to real everyone can believe it. Thank God, it seems this was related to something else, police cannot say. Of course, they could be lying. Who anywhere believes their govt anymore?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

SweetSue92 said:


> I had to confirm if this is real. Because it's so CLOSE  to real everyone can believe it. Thank God, it seems this was related to something else, police cannot say. Of course, they could be lying. Who anywhere believes their govt anymore?



It's not exactly clear yet ...its hard to watch though...

Concentration camp


----------



## SweetSue92

Deplorable Yankee said:


> It's not exactly clear yet ...its hard to watch though...
> 
> Concentration camp



It's believable only BECAUSE they have lost their minds to this extent


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its clear who has "lost their minds" by reading this thread.


----------



## 2aguy

Deplorable Yankee said:


>




Now you see why we have the 2nd Amendment......

This is the beginning, not the end of how far the Australian government will go to control their people...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its clear who has "lost their minds" by reading this thread.



You and western nations who let tyranical retards rule over ya  
Hang them all and the nazi pig cops 


And yet another possible treatment that shows promise 








						$15 drug gets COVID patients off oxygen support in under week – study
					

Fenofibrate could dramatically shorten the treatment time for severe COVID patients.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## 2aguy

Deplorable Yankee said:


> You and western nations who let tyranical retards rule over ya
> Hang them all and the nazi pig cops
> 
> 
> And yet another possible treatment that shows promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 drug gets COVID patients off oxygen support in under week – study
> 
> 
> Fenofibrate could dramatically shorten the treatment time for severe COVID patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com




This is why they confiscated the guns............


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

2aguy said:


> This is why they confiscated the guns............


We told em not to give up thier rifles


----------



## 2aguy

Deplorable Yankee said:


> We told em not to give up thier rifles




Yep....but they thought their government was nice, and would keep them safe......they are starting to learn how quickly the government can change........


----------



## Oddball

Australia has come full circle (I hate that cliche) and has returned to being a prison colony.


----------



## 2aguy

Oddball said:


> Australia has come full circle (I hate that cliche) and has returned to being a prison colony.




How long before they shoot the people who will not comply?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

2aguy said:


> Yep....but they thought their government was nice, and would keep them safe......they are starting to learn how quickly the government can change........


Thier will be no way out but through


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## MisterBeale

Story #3


Truckies Plan Australian Blockade – #NewWorldNextWeek​ Corbett • 08/27/2021  








						Interview 1658 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato - The Corbett Report
					

https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/2021-08-26_James_Evan_Pilato.mp3This week on the New World Next Week: the FDA approves Comirnaty; even Nature is reporting how health research funders are suppressing inconvenient results; and Aussie truckies are preparing to block every highway in anti-lockdown...




					www.corbettreport.com
				





(mirror video)

*Story #1: FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine

Story #2: Health Researchers Report Funder Pressure to Suppress Results

Story #3: Australian Truck Drivers Vow To Block Every Major Highway In Radical Anti-Lockdown Strike*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

MisterBeale said:


> Story #3
> 
> 
> Truckies Plan Australian Blockade – #NewWorldNextWeek​ Corbett • 08/27/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interview 1658 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato - The Corbett Report
> 
> 
> https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/2021-08-26_James_Evan_Pilato.mp3This week on the New World Next Week: the FDA approves Comirnaty; even Nature is reporting how health research funders are suppressing inconvenient results; and Aussie truckies are preparing to block every highway in anti-lockdown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.corbettreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mirror video)
> 
> *Story #1: FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine
> 
> Story #2: Health Researchers Report Funder Pressure to Suppress Results
> 
> Story #3: Australian Truck Drivers Vow To Block Every Major Highway In Radical Anti-Lockdown Strike*


They just gave the fully vaxxxed a whole extra hour outside 
They've gone full 1984 
Early booster recipients will receive a larger chocolate ration


----------



## Quasar44

I have zero respect for Australia and their new European style of Marxism


----------



## Colin norris

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



That is a complete lie and I know for a fact. I have relatives there and that's bullshit.  
Get some facts you idiot.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Colin norris said:


> That is a complete lie and I know for a fact. I have relatives there and that's bullshit.
> Get some facts you idiot.


What didn't you get about it wasn't clear ....? Are you following me around 
Subhuman Bog trotter ******


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Australia is close to becoming the New Nazi Germany.  
New Zealand is right behind them.
England is right behind New Zealand.

How soon will the USA be under Dem-Nazi lockdown and rule?


Just one of many stories online about Down Under going under.....
*








						Anti-Lockdown Protesters Clash with Police in Australia
					

Thousands of anti-lockdown protesters in Australia have clashed with police.  There have been clashes in Melbourne, while many arrests have also been made in Sydney.  Both cities are under strict stay-at-home orders as the delta variant continues to surge.  In Melbourne, thousands of people...




					www.voanews.com
				



*
_"Nine hundred seventy-four people have died, according to the Health Department".
_
Again, the media PERVERTING the truth.  People died, but from WHAT?  Just adding on a tag line like that to insinuate those people died from COVID.  They could have been all victims in a bus accident or train accident.  AS ALWAYS, they pander to the fringe lunatics by pushing more propaganda and lies.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Colin norris said:


> That is a complete lie and I know for a fact. I have relatives there and that's bullshit.
> Get some facts you idiot.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Thier is no hope baby ...only way out will be through ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Brilliant


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Smokin' OP

So, Trumptards get their "facts" from twitter and facebook.

A NSW health care worker says COVID-positive children who are separated from their parents are frightened and overwhelmed as the state records its highest day of hospitalisations in a 24 hour period.

A nurse at Sydney's Westmead Children's Hospital has shared her difficult experience caring for infected paediatric patients amid the worsening Delta outbreak in NSW.

The nurse, whom the ABC has chosen not to name, said children were distressed about being in a foreign environment without anyone they know and staff were significantly affected by the challenging situation. 

"[The] nurses not only attend to all clinical needs but try to support these children emotionally in a very frightening time for them," she said.

The children on this COVID ward have to be admitted because their parents are too sick to care for them but most children with COVID-19 are treated at home, according to the Sydney Children's Hospital Network (SCHN).

Currently more than 700 children who are COVID-19 positive are being cared for in the community through a 24/7 virtual health service, a spokesperson for the network said.

Just like their dear leader, they can't tell the truth if their lives depended on it.
So, why are they even going to the hospital?
The cattle dewormer will "cure" you.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Smokin' OP said:


> So, Trumptards get their "facts" from twitter and facebook.
> 
> A NSW health care worker says COVID-positive children who are separated from their parents are frightened and overwhelmed as the state records its highest day of hospitalisations in a 24 hour period.
> 
> A nurse at Sydney's Westmead Children's Hospital has shared her difficult experience caring for infected paediatric patients amid the worsening Delta outbreak in NSW.
> 
> The nurse, whom the ABC has chosen not to name, said children were distressed about being in a foreign environment without anyone they know and staff were significantly affected by the challenging situation.
> 
> "[The] nurses not only attend to all clinical needs but try to support these children emotionally in a very frightening time for them," she said.
> 
> The children on this COVID ward have to be admitted because their parents are too sick to care for them but most children with COVID-19 are treated at home, according to the Sydney Children's Hospital Network (SCHN).
> 
> Currently more than 700 children who are COVID-19 positive are being cared for in the community through a 24/7 virtual health service, a spokesperson for the network said.
> 
> Just like their dear leader, they can't tell the truth if their lives depended on it.
> So, why are they even going to the hospital?
> The cattle dewormer will "cure" you.


Nope...we already stated at the beginning of the thread at the time we were un sure

Lots of good stuff gets thrown up on Twatter though like this





Why are you trying to derail the thread ?
Gee I wonder why you nazi subhuman rat

 stupid broad go wash the dishes

2nd time  some nazi retard tried .....with the same thing
Wtf is wrong with these low iq useful idiots


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Smokin' OP

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Nope...we already stated at the beginning of the thread at the time we were un sure
> 
> Lots of good stuff gets thrown up on Twatter though like this
> 
> View attachment 534397
> 
> Why are you trying to derail the thread ?
> Gee I wonder why you nazi subhuman rat
> 
> stupid broad go wash the dishes
> 
> 2nd time  some nazi retard tried .....with the same thing
> Wtf is wrong with these low iq useful idiots


Sure nut job. 
Derailing another Trumptard lie?
Then you wonder why?
"Unsure'?
Why not wait until you are?
Took me every bit of 3 minutes to verify but go ahead full steam ahead.

"Wtf is wrong with these low iq useful idiots".

Ask your fat, orange, dear leader, he knows his cult are morons.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Smokin' OP said:


> So, Trumptards get their "facts" from twitter and facebook.
> 
> A NSW health care worker says COVID-positive children who are separated from their parents are frightened and overwhelmed as the state records its highest day of hospitalisations in a 24 hour period.
> 
> A nurse at Sydney's Westmead Children's Hospital has shared her difficult experience caring for infected paediatric patients amid the worsening Delta outbreak in NSW.
> 
> The nurse, whom the ABC has chosen not to name, said children were distressed about being in a foreign environment without anyone they know and staff were significantly affected by the challenging situation.
> 
> "[The] nurses not only attend to all clinical needs but try to support these children emotionally in a very frightening time for them," she said.
> 
> The children on this COVID ward have to be admitted because their parents are too sick to care for them but most children with COVID-19 are treated at home, according to the Sydney Children's Hospital Network (SCHN).
> 
> Currently more than 700 children who are COVID-19 positive are being cared for in the community through a 24/7 virtual health service, a spokesperson for the network said.
> 
> Just like their dear leader, they can't tell the truth if their lives depended on it.
> So, why are they even going to the hospital?
> The cattle dewormer will "cure" you.



Better FalseBook and Twatter than like you......pulling it out of your ass.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 534387



Whatever happened to political assassins???  I mean really...........WHERE are they when you REALLY, REALLY NEED THEM???


----------



## Smokin' OP

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Better FalseBook and Twatter than like you......pulling it out of your ass.


Sure wing nut.
Must have taken a little too much sheep de-wormer.
Trumptards can't stand that their half-truths and lies they regurgitate are exposed....................again.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Whatever happened to political assassins???  I mean really...........WHERE are they when you REALLY, REALLY NEED THEM???



Western civilization could use em across the board .....especially the former USA and anglosphere...

The non anglosphere 
I have a soft spot for the frogs since I lived with the smelly retards.....General I hid in a London bathroom stall was right 

A nation with so many varieties of cheese is next to impossible to govern


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The mother country



Once they figure out they outnumber the nazi pigs 1000s to 1 its all over ..the only choice governments will have is to fold or call out the military

Interesting times indeed


----------



## Colin norris

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its clear who has "lost their minds" by reading this thread.



You know nothing but lies.  It is not happening and not one of you has bothered to check yet it's Australians who have lost their minds.


----------



## Colin norris

Quasar44 said:


> I have zero respect for Australia and their new European style of Marxism



Excuse me???  European Marxism? 
You are not aware of the politics there.  
The current liberal party in government are th e equiv silent to the American Republican party.  The opposition labor party are the equivalent of the democrats. 
I don't care if you believe me or not.  I know you are wrong and purely are showing your ignorance but simultaneously think America should rule the world.  Get some facts before you belch rubbish. 








 .


----------



## Colin norris

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What didn't you get about it wasn't clear ....? Are you following me around
> Subhuman Bog trotter ******



Yes I am following you because you're easy prey with your continual ignorance.  
It's easier than taking wheat from blind chickens.


----------



## Colin norris

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The mother country
> 
> 
> 
> Once they figure out they outnumber the nazi pigs 1000s to 1 its all over ..the only choice governments will have is to fold or call out the military
> 
> Interesting times indeed



All you American gun nuts have threatened to take back the country as far back as Obama but haven't fired a shot.  No courage? Home of  the brave my foot.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Holy shit its a miracle!


Influenza

There has not been a death certified due to influenza since late July 2020.

Provisional Mortality Statistics, Jan 2020 - May 2021

We have cured influenza in Australia !


They wouldn't count a flu death as a covid death ....nahhhhhh they would never lie.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Colin norris

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



Stop it.  You've made a big enough fool of yourself already. 
Unless you have been there you are speaking from your arse.  
It seems ironic you are condemning who have  had a government  of your persuasion for many years.  
Don't be so ignorant to suggest the liberal party there is the same as America. 

There's no prison state because you think there is. You know nothing.


----------



## skye

Yes, sadly  this is what Australia has become......like I said ....Nazi territory.


How fast some  countries can switch from good to evil!  Fuck Australia.


----------



## skye

The Australian police seems to be enjoying beating women and old people !!!! 

SHAME ON THE POLICE! SHAME ON THEIR LEADERS!!!


----------



## skye




----------



## bambu.

Quasar44 said:


> I have zero respect for Australia and their new European style of Marxism


Marxism?
Anyway, NSW state threw all the restrictions out the window on Dec 15..."Freedom"!
The protesters won, govts seemed to cave in.
bambu-ilk warned it was the wrong thing to do...but no, the Fed and state govts said "we have to learn to live with Covid".
bambu-ilk were horrified, but laughed an the ridiculousness of it all.

*NOW, the nation is a Covid basket-case with tens of thousands of new Covid cases every day! *
Hospitals are overrun, testing stations can't cope, businesses are shut, flights cancelled...too many staff in isolation. 

Dumb govts, no idea.
Restrictions need to be reintroduced.

Bring back Gladys!


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> The Australian police seems to be enjoying beating women and old people !!!!
> 
> SHAME ON THE POLICE! SHAME ON THEIR LEADERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 544642


If you don't obey the law, and resist arrest, you *will* be subdued, you *will* be restrained, and you *will* be arrested, same as in America.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> If you don't obey the law, and resist arrest, you *will* be subdued, you *will* be restrained, and you *will* be arrested, same as in America.


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> View attachment 582835


The alternative is anarchy.
Stay home/obey the Covid pandemic health laws...and you won't find yourself in trouble with the cops.
Think you're above the law, you'll soon find out you are not.


----------



## skye

Shame! shame on them!


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> Shame! shame on them!
> 
> View attachment 585537


Surely you jest.
Surely you don't believe that.


----------



## .oldschool

bambu. said:


> NOW, the nation is a Covid basket-case with tens of thousands of new Covid cases every day!


                                                  Drama queen.





__





						3303.0 -  Causes of Death, Australia, 2017
					






					www.abs.gov.au
				





CURRENT DEATH TOTAL FOR 2 YEARS


----------



## bambu.

.oldschool said:


> Drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3303.0 -  Causes of Death, Australia, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT DEATH TOTAL FOR 2 YEARS
> 
> View attachment 585616


45,000 new cases of Covid in NSW the other day, 35,000 the day before, 30,000 yesterday.
50,000 plus in Victoria per day.
From today NSW will start adding in the RATs (Rapid Antigen Tests) people are doing at home. Mandatory to report positive results.
Hospital admissions, ICU numbers are increasing, record daily deaths, supermarkets shelves are empty of essentials, all shown on my tv news.
Lucky I didn't use my stash of toilet paper, eh?
Punch ups in the aisles last year as people brawled over toilet paper.
Men climbing over women to get to the toilet paper on the shelves.
I became an wiser prepper after the Texas blizzard debacle.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> If you don't obey the law, and resist arrest, you *will* be subdued, you *will* be restrained, and you *will* be arrested, same as in America.


They try that shit here it will not end well for them.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Flash

2aguy said:


> Yep....but they thought their government was nice, and would keep them safe......they are starting to learn how quickly the government can change........




You got it Bud.  No government is "nice".

At best government is a necessary evil.  We have all seen the examples of being at its worse so no need to cite those examples.

To trust any government with your Liberties is pure stupidity.

Our Founding Fathers knew that and that is why we have the Second.


----------



## skye

------ History repeats itself.


----------



## skye

It would  be comic if it wasn't so unsettling.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> They try that shit here it will not end well for them.


If you break the law in America the cops come after you.
If you assault the cops, resist arrest, and try to escape...you are subdued, are restrained, and are arrested now.
And if you do that, and steal their taser or gun, then as you're running away fire at them, they'll shoot you dead...a la Mr Brooks?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Flash said:


> You got it Bud.  No government is "nice".


Then you might be interested in Bir Tawil.

Wedged between the borders of Egypt and Sudan is a small parcel of land that is truly unique in this world. It is one of the last unclaimed land on earth.




Flash said:


> At best government is a necessary evil.  We have all seen the examples of being at its worse so no need to cite those examples.


We found that out with Reagan, Bush and Trump.


Flash said:


> To trust any government with your Liberties is pure stupidity.


Who do you think gave people their liberties in the first place?



Flash said:


> Our Founding Fathers knew that and that is why we have the Second.


For militia's, to be called up when needed.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bob Moran telling it like it is
					

Full interview can be found <strong><a href="https://odysee.com/@UNWAShED:8/Bob-Moran:8" rel="noopener" target="_blank">here</a></strong> on <em>Media Scum</em>.




					odysee.com


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> If you break the law in America the cops come after you.
> If you assault the cops, resist arrest, and try to escape...you are subdued, are restrained, and are arrested now.
> And if you do that, and steal their taser or gun, then as you're running away fire at them, they'll shoot you dead...a la Mr Brooks?


For a jab.  Lmao  if they decude to enforce the bs here like Austailia its gonna get real in this country.


----------



## skye

In Australia 
JAB RECIPIENTS DROPPING LIKE FLIES... 😢 GOOD ON THIS BLOKE FOR FILMING AND SAYING SOMETHING​

First published at 13:05 UTC on February 1st, 2022.


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> In Australia
> JAB RECIPIENTS DROPPING LIKE FLIES... 😢 GOOD ON THIS BLOKE FOR FILMING AND SAYING SOMETHING​
> 
> First published at 13:05 UTC on February 1st, 2022.


The paramedics work for the govt.
They are not allowed to speak to the media about anything. They are paid to do their job.
Genocide?
If there were people dying from side effects from vaccinations at that chemist or elsewhere we would've heard about it by now.
There are side effects from jabs, everyone knows it.
Everything from blurred vision for 30 mins or longer to enlarged hearts etc.
The possible side effects have been publicised everywhere.
Vaccinated people are dying every day now, as are unvaccinated people.
Most vaccinated people dying from Covid have serious underlying conditions or get serious complications from the virus.
Vaccinations are not now, and never have been, mandatory.
Booster vaccinations have stalled, not everyone rushing out to have the third jab.


----------



## skye

bambu.....​
by the way....who died and put you here as the Australian official  voice? 

In every Australian related thread..... there you appear! like a Jack in the Box puppet!

Give it a break, will you?


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> bambu.....​
> by the way....who died and put you here as the Australian official  voice?
> 
> In every Australian related thread..... there you appear! like a Jack in the Box puppet!
> 
> Give it a break, will you?


I am not an official Australian anything, nor trying to be.
My opinions, in US Message Boards, just as everyone else is doing.
The guy in the video you posted is taunting the paramedics...they have more important things to do than deal with taunters.
Taunting paramedics I'm almost certain is a crime.
He's alleging 'genocide'...which is absolute nonsense.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> I am not an official Australian anything, nor trying to be.
> My opinions, in US Message Boards, just as everyone else is doing.
> The guy in the video you posted is taunting the paramedics...they have more important things to do than deal with taunters.
> Taunting paramedics I'm almost certain is a crime.
> He's alleging 'genocide'...which is absolute nonsense.



You are WRONG.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> I am not an official Australian anything, nor trying to be.
> My opinions, in US Message Boards, just as everyone else is doing.
> The guy in the video you posted is taunting the paramedics...they have more important things to do than deal with taunters.
> Taunting paramedics I'm almost certain is a crime.
> He's alleging 'genocide'...which is absolute nonsense.


At a jab center..........they get the jab and have to be carried off in an Ambulance..............FUCK THE JAB.


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> At a jab center..........they get the jab and have to be carried off in an Ambulance..............FUCK THE JAB.




Exactly!


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> For a jab.  Lmao  if they decude to enforce the bs here like Austailia its gonna get real in this country.


That was about the rioting Covid protesters, breaching the law by doing so in a lockdown, resisting arrest, being arrested and posters here calling it 'Nazi Germany'.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> That was about the rioting Covid protesters, breaching the law by doing so in a lockdown, resisting arrest, being arrested and posters here calling it 'Nazi Germany'.


Well yeah..............when you act like a bunch of Nazi's we are gonna call you that...........


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> Well yeah..............when you act like a bunch of Nazi's we are gonna call you that...........




Thanks God all Australians are  NOT   like  this  Jack in Box....aka  Bambu


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> At a jab center..........they get the jab and have to be carried off in an Ambulance..............FUCK THE JAB.


I got vaccinated, jabbed 3 times, wasn't carried off in an ambulance.
Millions have been vaccinated and weren't carried off in an ambulance.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> I got vaccinated, jabbed 3 times, wasn't carried off in an ambulance.
> Millions have been vaccinated and weren't carried off in an ambulance.


Guy at work Aunt got the jab........arm swole up and was dead the next morning.

Fuck the jab.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> I got vaccinated, jabbed 3 times, wasn't carried off in an ambulance.
> Millions have been vaccinated and weren't carried off in an ambulance.



Millions? really....have you seen them all? 

Pathetic.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Well yeah..............when you act like a bunch of Nazi's we are gonna call you that...........


Call us what you like, lol, most people supported the lockdowns...and wanted lawbreakers punished.


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Call us what you like, lol, most people supported the lockdowns...and wanted lawbreakers punished.


BS.............I'm sure the ones I knew way back when don't support your ass.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Guy at work Aunt got the jab........arm swole up and was dead the next morning.
> 
> Fuck the jab.



Sad.
Elderly?
Have underlying conditions?


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> Call us what you like, lol, most people supported the lockdowns...and wanted lawbreakers punished.




That is total bullshit!


----------



## eagle1462010

bambu. said:


> Sad.
> Elderly?
> Have underlying conditions?


Older.......no pre existing...........arm swollen..........they asked her to go to the hospital.......she said if it was still bad in morning she would go.........SHE NEVER WOKE UP.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.............I'm sure the ones I knew way back when don't support your ass.


Most people didn't/don't want to die.
They supported the 'stay at home' 'lockdown' health orders, to limit the spread...in 2020, 2021.
They were outraged when they saw protesters marching thru the streets, maskless and no social distancing, 'super spreaders'...counteracting the sacrifices they were making.
They wrote in the papers, rang the radio, wanted the rioters punished.


----------



## bambu.

eagle1462010 said:


> Older.......no pre existing...........arm swollen..........they asked her to go to the hospital.......she said if it was still bad in morning she would go.........SHE NEVER WOKE UP.


They asked her to go to the hospital.
We will never know if that would've made any difference.
Here they tell you to sit down for 15 minutes in a chair provided after the jab...if you suffer any side effects they call an ambulance.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> They asked her to go to the hospital.
> We will never know if that would've made any difference.
> Here they tell you to sit down for 15 minutes in a chair provided after the jab...if you suffer any side effects they call an ambulance.



BS.

Stop defending the indefensible.


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> BS.
> 
> Stop defending the indefensible.


Mrs bambu and I have had 3 jabs each.
The first two at one medical centre.
The third at a different medical centre.
At both medical centres they had "Covid Vaccination Chairs". At both centres they told us to sit there for 15 minutes to see if there were any side effects.
Any side effects they don't let you leave...well you can just walk out if you want to, they don't chain you up.
If you just felt a bit faint or had a headache they wouldn't call an ambulance, but the doctors would watch you.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> Mrs bambu and I have had 3 jabs each.
> The first two at one medical centre.
> The third at a different medical centre.
> At both medical centres they had "Covid Vaccination Chairs". At both centres they told us to sit there for 15 minutes to see if there were any side effects.
> Any side effects they don't let you leave...well you can just walk out if you want to, they don't chain you up.
> If you just felt a bit faint or had a headache they wouldn't call an ambulance, but the doctors would watch you.



look I don't care about you.

go and have boosters till the cows come home...its your  deadly  choice 

but do not babble to the rest of Australians who don't want a poison jab  to do it! OK?


----------



## Colin norris

2aguy said:


> Now you see why we have the 2nd Amendment......
> 
> This is the beginning, not the end of how far the Australian government will go to control their people...


You know absutely nothing about what is happening there. 
A propaganda film now acts as proof of your hatreds and ignorance.  
They are about to have a federal election there and the current government is tipped to  be chucked out. 
That's a republican style government by the way.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Guy at work Aunt got the jab........arm swole up and was dead the next morning.
> 
> Fuck the jab.


Yeah, a coworker of mine got the jab too.

His brain swelled up, he stole a car to rob a bank, raped three women then killed a cop, had a heart attack and died.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> Guy at work Aunt got the jab........arm swole up and was dead the next morning.
> 
> Fuck the jab


You have ignorantly assumed it was the vacinne with no evidence at all. But being a Republican youre happy to have a swing at the democrats


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its clear who has "lost their minds" by reading this thread.


Can you goosestep while wearing a burka?


----------



## Colin norris

CrusaderFrank said:


> Can you goosestep while wearing a bursa



There will be an election soon and neither party will imply it was stolen. That's the difference of civility between the two countrys.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> You have ignorantly assumed it was the vacinne with no evidence at all. But being a Republican youre happy to have a swing at the democrats


Up yours  jab in the afternoin dead by morning

More excuses from the jab cult.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, a coworker of mine got the jab too.
> 
> His brain swelled up, he stole a car to rob a bank, raped three women then killed a cop, had a heart attack and died.


More garbage from those who kneel to their religion Govt


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> More garbage from those who kneel to their religion Govt


In response to those who kneel at their religion FOX, and their daddy.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> In response to those who kneel at their religion FOX, and their daddy.


Dont watch them either.

Now kiss FauChis ass.  He misses you.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Dont watch them either.


LIAR.


eagle1462010 said:


> Now kiss FauChis ass.  He misses you.


Bet you were suckered into buying mini-Trump's Chinese-made trinkets too. 










Bet you got the beer koozie.

"How the hell am I going to be able to drink a beer with my mask on?"

Yep, you're that stupid.


----------



## bambu.

This is Australia;

_. A croc-free waterhole in the Daintree. 

. A sunrise walk near Denmark WA. 

. the watermelon tug-of-war at the Chinchilla Melon Festival. 

. Sailing in the Whitsundays. 

. Clifftop camping at Red Cliff, Tumby Bay in South Australia.

#####

So much fun to be enjoyed in Terra Australis...who'd wanna be arrested and jailed at a stoopid trucker protest about nothing?
Who'd wanna break the law?  and be arrested at a stoopid "we don't like your mandates, so we're gonna march thru our cities maskless and close together, so there," useless protest._


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> LIAR.
> 
> Bet you were suckered into buying mini-Trump's Chinese-made trinkets too.
> 
> View attachment 596784
> 
> View attachment 596787
> 
> 
> Bet you got the beer koozie.
> 
> "How the hell am I going to be able to drink a beer with my mask on?"
> 
> Yep, you're that stupid.


What are you smoking.  You need to pass that shit out so we can understand your rants.


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> What are you smoking.  You need to pass that shit out so we can understand your rants.


So, you can't understand pictures either?
The orange kool-ade is working its magic.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> So, you can't understand pictures either?
> The orange kool-ade is working its magic.


Your an idiot


----------



## Smokin' OP

eagle1462010 said:


> Your an idiot


Have another quart of orange kool-ade, moron.


----------



## eagle1462010

Smokin' OP said:


> Go hug your Trumpy bear, moron.


Go play in traffic troll.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> Older.......no pre existing...........arm swollen..........they asked her to go to the hospital.......she said if it was still bad in morning she would go.........SHE NEVER WOKE UP.


And that doesnt happen in America? 
Why don't you show the same compassion for the homeless blacks in the country? Of course not.  They are expected to die in poverty because of the disgraceful racism here yet here you are criticising a encase you know fuck all about.  You hypocrite.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> And that doesnt happen in America?
> Why don't you show the same compassion for the homeless blacks in the country? Of course not.  They are expected to die in poverty because of the disgraceful racism here yet here you are criticising a encase you know fuck all about.  You hypocrite.


You fuckers tax the shit out of everything.  Spend money you dont have andbthen wonder why prices go up and your poor are fucked.

Kinda like standing under someone pissing on you and and you agree with them when they say its raining


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> You fuckers tax the shit out of everything.  Spend money you dont have andbthen wonder why prices go up and your poor are fucked.
> 
> Kinda like standing under someone pissing on you and and you agree with them when they say its raining



 Might I remind you the of the current American debt. 
Tell me that wasn't borrowed you dickhead. 
You're as dumb as dogshit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> Might I remind you the of the current American debt.
> Tell me that wasn't borrowed you dickhead.
> You're as dumb as dogshit.


No shit.  Globalist doing it on purpose like the current Money Launderer N Chief.

So we go broke.  We still have our guns and ammo.  We still have the best capaciry on earth for food and natural gas .

And Most Important.  We havent gone Full Fascist here like fuckers like you.


----------



## bambu.

Today;

_*Climate protesters were dragged off a major Sydney road* as they called on the government to supply "more tools" to protect Australians during the bushfire season.
Members from the Fireproof Australia group caused morning traffic to come to a standstill on the Mosman Spit Bridge, in the city's east, around 8am on Tuesday.

The five demonstrators braved the miserable rainy weather to occupy all three southbound lanes of the busy thoroughfare.

They sat down on the wet bitumen holding two-metre red banners with their group name emblazoned on the front._

#####

*Good.*
8am is rush hour...it's hard enough for people to get to work and school etc already, especially in rain, without protesters like these blocking the roads.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Please forget all that ....cant we all get along......Lmaaoo


----------



## eagle1462010

Manonthestreet said:


> Please forget all that ....cant we all get along......Lmaaoo


Aka .......We were Nazi assholes.........Please don't HATE US ANYMORE........

They have lost all respect except to those who are with the MOONBATS.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> No shit.  Globalist doing it on purpose like the current Money Launderer N Chief.


There's no evidence he did anything.  You just hate democrats. 


eagle1462010 said:


> So we go broke.  We still have our guns and ammo.


Big deal.  What good will that do if you go broke? I suppose you could always eat them. 


eagle1462010 said:


> We still have the best capaciry on earth for food and natural gas .


In fact you don't. That is Ukraine and Russia. Patriotism doesn't change the facts. 


eagle1462010 said:


> And Most Important.  We havent gone Full Fascist here like fuckers like you.


Australia is a democracy and an election will be held there in about a month. 

The party currently,  although called the liberal party, surprise surprise, is the equivalent of your republican party.  Does that sound like a fascist party now dickhead? Dont believe me.  Check it for yourself. 
Youre as ignorant as a stump.  Youre a robot style gun nut with a very low iq like every republican.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> There's no evidence he did anything. You just hate democrats.


I've shown it.........He attacked oil........PERIOD........You are correct I hate Democraps...........and with Covid did you notice the polls........NOSE DIVE huh.....



Colin norris said:


> Big deal. What good will that do if you go broke? I suppose you could always eat them.


I don't live in the city.........food is out back.



Colin norris said:


> In fact you don't. That is Ukraine and Russia. Patriotism doesn't change the facts.


Utter NONSENSE............We export more food than any country on earth......And we pay not to farm.  Your FACTS ARE DRIVEL.



Colin norris said:


> Australia is a democracy and an election will be held there in about a month.
> 
> The party currently, although called the liberal party, surprise surprise, is the equivalent of your republican party. Does that sound like a fascist party now dickhead? Dont believe me. Check it for yourself.
> Youre as ignorant as a stump. Youre a robot style gun nut with a very low iq like every republican.


Doesn't change that it went FULL FASCIST OVER COVID.

Total ASSHOLES IN CHARGE THERE NOW.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> I've shown it.........He attacked oil........PERIOD........You are correct I hate Democraps...........and with Covid did you notice the polls........NOSE DIVE huh.....
> 
> 
> I don't live in the city.........food is out back.
> 
> 
> Utter NONSENSE............We export more food than any country on earth......And we pay not to farm.  Your FACTS ARE DRIVEL.
> 
> 
> Doesn't change that it went FULL FASCIST OVER COVID.
> 
> Total ASSHOLES IN CHARGE THERE NOW.


To all those watching this clown, take notice this is the benchmark by which america is judged.  Some red neck Hill billy suggests he's an intellectual mountain and can survive under any conditions because he has guns. 

This is exactly why Americans are considered loud,  ignorant, uneducated, gun mad idiots.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> To all those watching this clown, take notice this is the benchmark by which america is judged.  Some red neck Hill billy suggests he's an intellectual mountain and can survive under any conditions because he has guns.
> 
> This is exactly why Americans are considered loud,  ignorant, uneducated, gun mad idiots.


Thank you.............Now do something about it.........Oh didn't you give up all your rights already.

BOW TO YOUR MASTERS CHUMP.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> Thank you.............Now do something about it.........Oh didn't you give up all your rights already.
> 
> BOW TO YOUR MASTERS CHUMP.


I don't guns to prove I'm a tough guy like you.  There has been no rights given up as you suggest. There are now twice as many guns as now before  handing them in voluntarily, got that, voluntarily. 
How do I know this?  
Because I lived there. 

Try this.  
Let's for instance say the us govt banned guns.  You failed to hand them in and they come to your door to confiscate them. 
What would you do? 
Hiding them would be of no use because they know you have them. 
A rambo like you would contemplate blasting them as they approached. That would result in your been blown to smithereens in seconds because idiots like you are everywhere. 
If you did survive it, you would spend your life in jail for murdering coppers. 

How's your freedom going then rambo? How's your rights to guns going now? 

After all the  tough guy rubbish you would concede and hand them over, after you wiped your arse from shitting yourself. 

You don't think a lot son. You won't acquire knowledge from squirrels although you have the intelligence of one. 
That aside, give it to them rambo. Go down in a blaze of glory like they do in the movie. I can smell an academy award coming on.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> I don't guns to prove I'm a tough guy like you.  There has been no rights given up as you suggest. There are now twice as many guns as now before  handing them in voluntarily, got that, voluntarily.
> How do I know this?
> Because I lived there.
> 
> Try this.
> Let's for instance say the us govt banned guns.  You failed to hand them in and they come to your door to confiscate them.
> What would you do?
> Hiding them would be of no use because they know you have them.
> A rambo like you would contemplate blasting them as they approached. That would result in your been blown to smithereens in seconds because idiots like you are everywhere.
> If you did survive it, you would spend your life in jail for murdering coppers.
> 
> How's your freedom going then rambo? How's your rights to guns going now?
> 
> After all the  tough guy rubbish you would concede and hand them over, after you wiped your arse from shitting yourself.
> 
> You don't think a lot son. You won't acquire knowledge from squirrels although you have the intelligence of one.
> That aside, give it to them rambo. Go down in a blaze of glory like they do in the movie. I can smell an academy award coming on.


You are a SHEEP................go be the SHEEP.................BAAAA

You proved it during Covid.........Perhaps my dad and father N law should have not saved your asses in the Coral Sea.


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> You are a SHEEP................go be the SHEEP.................BAAAA
> 
> You proved it during Covid.........Perhaps my dad and father N law should have not saved your asses in the Coral Sea.


American soldiers couldn't save time. Like you they have no guts. Only a big mouth and ego. No brains.  
Pure unadulterated shit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> American soldiers couldn't save time. Like you they have no guts. Only a big mouth and ego. No brains.
> Pure unadulterated shit.


Says the one pissing himself over a high survival rate virus.

You showed your true Fascist colors


----------



## bambu.

Colin norris said:


> American soldiers couldn't save time. Like you they have no guts. Only a big mouth and ego. No brains.
> Pure unadulterated shit.


You've got to be kidding.
The US military, and all the divisions of it, are highly skilled and powerful.
American soldiers, sailors, pilots and air force personnel, are competent and very brave.
The ones who went on that night raid to get Osama bin Laden, for example.
Thank God for America and its brave and highly skilled military, cause there sure ain't anyone else capable of saving the free world from being turned into the enslaved world.


----------



## bambu.

Meanwhile, back in protest world;

_New rules passed by NSW parliament mean protesters who block major roads and disrupt traffic face up to two years in prison and $22,000 in fines. 
The new law followed a series of protests by activist group Blockade Australia at Port Botany and in the Hunter. _

Great news!


----------



## Colin norris

bambu. said:


> You've got to be kidding.
> The US military, and all the divisions of it, are highly skilled and powerful.
> American soldiers, sailors, pilots and air force personnel, are competent and very brave.
> The ones who went on that night raid to get Osama bin Laden, for example.
> Thank God for America and its brave and highly skilled military, cause there sure ain't anyone else capable of saving the free world from being turned into the enslaved world.



Firstly, don't thank God.  Thank the American taxpayer. 

Why don't you live there if its so good. They haven't the guts to walk at night without a gun. They are gutless wimps. 

What's this shit about saving the free world? From what? You've been listening to too much to those ratbags on here with their propaganda. 
Grow up idiot.


----------



## bambu.

Colin norris said:


> Firstly, don't thank God.  Thank the American taxpayer.
> 
> Why don't you live there if its so good. They haven't the guts to walk at night without a gun. They are gutless wimps.
> 
> What's this shit about saving the free world? From what? You've been listening to too much to those ratbags on here with their propaganda.
> Grow up idiot.



God made the American taxpayers.
It's not safe to walk downunder streets at night without a gun, but  people have to if they want to go to work etc.
Anita Cobby, at night in suburban Sydney, kidnapped, raped and murdered, the details of what the group did too horrific to release to the public.
Very sad.
It woke up the People to what horrors are possible.
Janine Balding, same deal, kidnapped from the train station carpark by a group of misfits...dead, very sad..she worked for the same organisation mrs bambu did.
Plus all the others.
The rapes and murders of young women in Melb in recent times, and the murders of Indian males in Melb at night.

America basically saved the free world from Germany WW1, ...Germany WW2, ..Italy, Japan WW2.
Anyone who can't see that is seriously misguided.


----------

